# The best way of emigrating



## Guest (Feb 10, 2009)

Hi All,

I am newbie. I came across this site why trying to find a way to move to America.

My parents tried it twice when I was little, once when I was 8 and the second time when I was 14. Both times it didn't work. My parents knew nothing about how to emigrate properly and though if they had enough money it would work. 

I am now 28 approaching 30 fast and I have not reached my goal if living in America. I love America; I visit at least twice a year if I can. I got married out there to my British husband. I feel and consider myself an America at heart, but that is not enough to move there. Every time I visit, I cry when I hit the airport, I have uncontrollable crying and mood swings for about a month being back here. I am terrible to live with.

This time I spent Christmas out there enjoying life for over 3 weeks, I have come back so determined that I am going to find job and move out there, but I know I need help with where to search for a job and the law aspect of visas.

Currently I would for NHS hospital as an Assistant Information Manager, I have over 7 seven years of number crunching data and presenting information.

I have two passions - Disney and I would love to run a motel.

I hope this is enough to help me on, I really need a starting point to get things rolling, I fed up with English way of life.

PLEASE HELP ME!!!!


----------



## Fatbrit (May 8, 2008)

If you were to liquidate all your assets, how much would be in the kitty?


----------



## tomben (Dec 31, 2008)

Enjoying christmas is pretty easy anywhere you do it. But really 3 weeks, are you fully aware of the reality of emigrating to the USA and the costs involved? 
I get a bit worried when people start going on about Disney as a reason to move here.


----------



## Bevdeforges (Nov 16, 2007)

Another question that arises here - you mention your husband, yet you keep talking about how "I" am determined to move to the US, and find a job, etc. If you're looking to move as a couple, there may be a whole different strategy toward doing this.

What does you husband do for a living? Your NHS experience may or may not transfer, as the health care system in the US is completely different from what you're used to dealing with. And depending on what sort of visa you get, whichever of you is the "trailing spouse" may find they aren't allowed to work anyhow.

Or, if you're planning on dumping the husband, there is the little matter of tying up the legalities of that move.

Anyhow, for a starting point at least, take a look at Visa Services U.S. Embassy London - which is the Embassy page on visas. Work your way through the various types of visas to get a feel for what your chances are. This is not a quick process - you can expect to spend at least a couple of years qualifying for a visa, and depending on what sort of visa you go for, it can then take several years to simply wait in the queue as they process the paperwork.
Cheers,
Bev


----------



## Guest (Feb 11, 2009)

Wow this forum is harsh.



Fatbrit said:


> If you were to liquidate all your assets, how much would be in the kitty?


Liquidating our assests would be a start for some capital, but I am only fact finding and before I investigate that section of my life I need to know if it is possible to do. I can move at drop of a hat and have the money there to do so, that is not an issue.




tomben said:


> Enjoying christmas is pretty easy anywhere you do it. But really 3 weeks, are you fully aware of the reality of emigrating to the USA and the costs involved?
> I get a bit worried when people start going on about Disney as a reason to move here.


Disney is only one aspect of America I love. I was trying to give you a background sample in order to see where I was coming from. I know it will be a difficult adventure and it is nothing like 3 weeks on holiday. I have gone through with my family trying to do it twice. That is why I am here asking the questions and the reality of emigrating properly.



Bevdeforges said:


> Another question that arises here - you mention your husband, yet you keep talking about how "I" am determined to move to the US, and find a job, etc. If you're looking to move as a couple, there may be a whole different strategy toward doing this.
> 
> What does you husband do for a living? Your NHS experience may or may not transfer, as the health care system in the US is completely different from what you're used to dealing with. And depending on what sort of visa you get, whichever of you is the "trailing spouse" may find they aren't allowed to work anyhow.
> 
> ...


Hi Bev, thank you for a starting point! I will go through this website with a fine tooth comb.

I do know the health system is different out there, but there must be a need for someone with my skills to quote numbers to board of directors. I just would not know where to start to look for position in health care in America.
My husband is very much going with me. Its was my dream and sometimes I still talk about it like that. My husband fell in love with the America way of life and probably loves it more than I do (which I thought was impossible!). I am very lucky wife.


Thank you for your responses. Any other information you can give me would be great!


----------



## Fatbrit (May 8, 2008)

pepples22 said:


> Wow this forum is harsh.
> 
> Liquidating our assests would be a start for some capital, but I am only fact finding and before I investigate that section of my life I need to know if it is possible to do. I can move at drop of a hat and have the money there to do so, that is not an issue.
> 
> I do know the health system is different out there, but there must be a need for someone with my skills to quote numbers to board of directors. I just would not know where to start to look for position in health care in America.


It's not harsh at all, it's realistic! If you only want to hear only positives, try one of the gawd-awful visa consultant alchemists from Orlando who'll tell you exactly what you want to hear. (One of them has just fled with the escrow accounts to Northern Cyprus, I hear on the grapevine!)

I don't give any realistic chance at you securing a visa through your employment skills as described. The only route here would be to change your job to a multinational with a history of transferring employees and, after establishing yourself there, ask them to transfer you over here.

You mentioned that you wanted to run a motel which suggests you have an entrepreneurial spirit. There is a more realistic possibility of getting in with this route However, without some idea whether you have sufficient capital behind you, there's really no point in pursuing the idea further.


----------



## twostep (Apr 3, 2008)

You will not find a US employer to sponsor you or a UK employer to transfer you with the job qualifications you have posted. 
With Disney's revenue being short about 1/4 they are laying off not hiring. The same goes for hospitality.
Your research is very simple - USCIS.com


----------



## synthia (Apr 18, 2007)

Even if you had the funds for a business visa (about a million dollars would probably do it), the hospitality industry is hurting. On a trip to Florida in November, the motel I usually used had dropped their lowest rate by about 12 percent and added a free hot buffet breakfast to the deal. A place I used to stay had dropped their rates by nearly 40 percent.

We try very hard to give a realistic picture so that you don't waste time and money going for something you have little chance of getting. If you decide to try anyway, fine, but you deserve a realistic assessment of your chances. Investing time is really the big loss, because you may find yourself not paying sufficient attention to opportunities at home because you are focused on leaving, or you may be ignoring opportunities in countries where you would have a good chance of success.


----------

